# Which online t-shirt designer program is best value and how much does it cost?



## jason.fonseca (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi,

I have been looking at several of the online designer programs for websites. 

Can anyone summarise the price of each online tshirt designer (for their most basic package) and comment on how good their a) customer service, b) customisability, c) useability d) popularity

Thanks.

Regards,

Jason


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There are some comparisons and summaries here online tshirt designer related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------

